# My new toy!



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I got it! I saved up enought and got donations from family and got me a new symphony! :happy: she's unfinished so she is just set together and I'll finish her today but she's here. She spins so smoothly compared to the babe! No wobbles.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

:bouncy::sing::bouncy::banana::happy::clap:

YAY!!!! Oh, I can't wait to see pictures of her!! Congratulations! You must be soooo happy! 

Does she have a name? 

Pictures please!!!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Its only a rumor until you provide picture proof !! Just teasin' !...... that is fantastic !!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a Kromski. Everyone else I know started with a cheap wheel, then moved up. I thought, why not just start with the best and save the money I would have spent on the beginner model. I tried out a few, but the Kromski is so smooth and nice to work on.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

a Symphony - so are you making beautiful music together? 
Congrats on the new wheel!!!!!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Woot! Pictures? We like pictures. What are you going to spin first?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations LAC! So very happy for you. I can't wait to see pictures of your new wheel as well as what the two of you produce.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Sorry photos will have to wait until the wheel is done being varnished and I get photos on my camera. For some reason I cannot load the original photos from my iPad.


----------



## foolsgold (Jun 8, 2013)

OH I'm SOOOO jealous! lol I found them a few months ago and they are SO beautiful! Grats.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LAC, Imm using my iPad almost all the time and can get photos. Are you using the app or accessing HT via the internet? I can't use the app, I don't like it at all.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I've posted photos before from my ipad and no I don't use the app. I try to stay away from apps since they are annoying. For some reason now it's "downloading the photos" in the manage attachments new window then when I close that window it's logged me off and often sent me to another page........ :facepalm:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow, that is odd. Maybe try loading them from Flickr or one of those places


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

If you would like you could send them to me by email and I will post them for you if that would be easier. Send me a PM if you would like my email addy.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks kasota, if this doesn't work I'll pm you. 

Here it goes


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

:nanner: yay it worked! 

Here's what I'm going to finish when he wheel is varnished. I'm 3/4 done with the second sleeve and am out of wool.... So to finish the three balls and the sweater.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! I am ever so happy for you!!! Woooot!!! :clap:

The sweater looks so lovely! I can't wait to see a picture of the finished product when you are done. I love that color, too!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Gorgeous, both the wheel and sweater


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

HAPPY NEW WHEEL PICTURE DAY!!!!!!!!!! :bouncy: :nanner:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You must be on Cloud 9. 
It is like getting a new sculpture in your home, one that is both beautiful AND functional.
I look forward to hearing how she compares to the Babe.
When I went from a castle style wheel I found it quite a different feel to spin. 
Not in a bad way, just different.
Hopefully you can get your new yarn to match for that stunning sweater. 

Congratulations again!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Good looking wheel... look forward to the refinish pictures too.

Love that sweater!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Beautiful wheel !!! ..and that sweater is GORGEOUS !!! You spun the yarn for it too ?? My hubby says :bow: ...me too !

What is the wheel's name ?!


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

can you believe that I've been so busy I've barely thought about my wheel? I've been so busy getting ready for chicks and lambs. And receiving chicks through the mail - most of whom are dead. And then dealing with that. 

So photos of the finished wheel tomorrow - unless the lambs arrive. Today it gets a last coat of varnish then the full assembly. Then to spin on her and figure out a name. 

Yes I spun that wool. It's an 8 ply worsted weight from my Romney Ram.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

8 PLY, Holy Threadspinner alert!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

LAC is my hero.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

8-ply ....... hmmm........ I cant wrap my head round trying to ply and keep straight 8 bobbins at once !!!! PROPS and KUDOS to you !!!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

beautiful sweater and wheel! Love romney! it is so hearty....


----------

